
Overstock and Coinbase Briefly Mixed Up Bitcoin and Bitcoin Cash - SonicSoul
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/10/overstock-and-coinbase-briefly-mixed-up-bitcoin-and-bitcoin-cash/
======
gjvc
That's nothing. I mixed up Bitcoin and mining and "Minecraft economics" having
first heard about both on the same day. Needless to say, I'm still poor.

